# Lazy Oscar, or Diseased Oscar? O_o



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, just the other day i bought a tiger oscar cichlid, and ever since i put him in the tank, he's been resting near the bottom. I never see him leave the bottom unless i put some flakes in! At one point i thought he was dead, floating at the top, but then i poked him, and he swam to the bottom again. Is he stressed, lazy, or sick? PLEASE RESPOND!!!!! ;-)


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

all will ask whats the water like.if the water params are ok he might be just a little frighten.but since he was floating and looked dead i bet the water has problems


----------

